
Use the tools you already know – thats how Simple Analytics reached $5.7K MRR - randymonday
https://www.blog.openstartuplist.com/how-using-the-tools-that-you-already-know-helped-simple-analytics-grow-to-5700-mrr
======
randymonday
Adriaan from Simple Analytics shared tips on how to bootstrap your business to
success and the story of how he went about growing Simple Analytics to a
successful privacy-first business that makes $5.7K in MRR.

